# Factory restore on a Sony Vaio desktop



## tony_g

Hi My son has a Sony Vaio Desktop that he bought used. He uses it for on-line gaming and managing i-tunes, He somehow downloaded multiple viruses, one which causes ie to redirect to clean-pc-now, another (or others) that causes pauses in data transfer through the modem, slowing down his gaming.

Since it was a used computer anyway, I thought maybe if he did a factory reset he could start all over again, but I don't know how to do this. I know with my Dell I have to hit F11 while booting up. I know it erases everything, but I thought it might be easier than running 'hijack this' and cleaning the registry line by line, but you are the experts...


----------



## Jelly Bean

Hello Tony welcome.

*The following information depends on the make and model number and what operating system he is running.*

Do you have Sony Viao recovery media installed?

You can make recovery disks to restore your sons laptop back to factory reset.

If there here are no System Recovery CDs (SRCDs) included with the computer. The recovery data required to return the computer to the original, factory-installed condition is included on a special partition of the hard drive. Follow this procedure to create the Recovery Media Kit (a set of Recovery Discs), which can be used to restore the recovery partition and return the computer to the original, factory-installed condition. 

IMPORTANT: 

Rewritable media can be used to create the Recovery Discs, but are not recommended. 
Not all computers have the capability to write to DVD media. Consult the specifications for the computer for additional information. 
Do not interrupt the power during the recovery process. 
NOTE: The Recovery Media Kit is not a backup utility. Personal data and software installed after purchase, or since the last system recovery, is not saved by the Recovery Media Kit. 

Ensure all open programs are closed. 
Ensure all network connections are disconnected. 
Ensure all peripheral devices are disconnected. 
NOTE: If the computer uses an external CD/DVD drive, ensure the drive is plugged in according to the instructions in the VAIO User Guide. 

From within the VAIO Recovery Wizard application, in the Create Recovery Discs window, click Next . 
NOTE: The Create Recovery Discs window can be reached through the VAIO Recovery Wizard main menu or by selecting the Create Recovery Discs option on the Start Menu. 

Under Create Recovery Discs (Step 1 of 3) , click to select the option to use either DVD or CD media. 
NOTE: The type of media that can be used and the number of discs required may vary depending on the type of disc drives present and the specific model used. Details are provided in the VAIO Recovery window. 

Click the Next button. 
At the Insert a blank... dialog box, insert the appropriate disc. 
NOTE: The appropriate drive will open to receive the disc. 

Click the OK button. 
NOTE: If a This disc is not empty dialog box is displayed, click the OK button. 

Insert a new disc when necessary as instructed. 
When all the disks have been created, click the Finish button. 
NOTE: After the Recovery Media Kit has been created the first time, any disc can be created again by selecting the disc from the list and clicking Next . 

Or:


How to create the Recovery Media Kit using DVD discs.


Follow this procedure to create the Recovery Media Kit using DVD discs. 

IMPORTANT: 

Rewritable media can be used to create the Recovery Discs, but are not recommended. 
Do not interrupt the power during the recovery process. 

NOTE: The Recovery Media Kit is not a backup utility. Personal data and software installed after purchase, or since the last system recovery, is not saved by the Recovery Media Kit. 

Ensure all open programs are closed. 
Ensure all network connections are disconnected. 
With the exception of the Digital Living System Media Changer, ensure all other peripheral devices are disconnected. 
Connect the Media Changer to the computer. 
Turn on the Media Changer. 
Remove all discs currently loaded in the Media Changer. 
Load two blank recordable or rewritable DVDs into the Media Changer. 
On the taskbar , click the Start button, then click Media Center . 
In the Media Center window, click More Programs . 
In the MORE PROGRAMS window, click Manage Disks . 
In the NEW DISCS FOUND dialog box, click the Yes button. 
In the DISC SCAN COMPLETE dialog box, click the OK button. 
Close the Media Center window. 
NOTE: If the top of the Media Center window is not clearly visible, making it difficult to use the Close button, press ALT + F4 . 

From within the VAIO Recovery Wizard application, in the Create Recovery Discs window, click Next . 
NOTE: The Create Recovery Discs window can be reached through the VAIO Recovery Wizard main menu or by selecting the Create Recovery Discs option on the Start Menu. 

Under Create Recovery Discs (Step 1 of 3) , click to select the Create recovery disc(s) using 2 recordable DVD(s) option. 
Click the Next button. 
In the Insert a blank DVD... dialog box, click the OK button. 
NOTE: If an error occurs during the writing process, try another disc . 

In the The disc was successfully created dialog box, click the OK button. 
On the taskbar , click the Start button, then click Media Center . 
In the Media Center window, click More Programs . 
In the MORE PROGRAMS window, click Manage Disks . 
In the MANAGE DISCS window, click the EJECT button next to the highlighted disc. 
Remove the ejected disc and label it Recovery DVD 1/2 . 
In the CONFIRM EJECT dialog box, click the Yes button. 
Close the Media Center window. 
NOTE: If the top of the Media Center window is not clearly visible, making it difficult to use the Close button, press ALT + F4 . 

In the Insert a blank DVD... dialog box, click the OK button. 
NOTE: If an error occurs during the writing process, try another disc . 

Under Create Recovery Discs (Step 3 of 3) , click the Finish button. 
NOTE: After the Recovery Media Kit has been created the first time, any disc can be created again by selecting the disc from the list and clicking Next . 

On the taskbar , click the Start button, then click Media Center . 
In the Media Center window, click More Programs . 
In the MORE PROGRAMS window, click Manage Disks . 
In the MANAGE DISCS window, click the EJECT button next to the highlighted disc. 
Remove the ejected disc and label it Recovery DVD 2/2 . 
In the CONFIRM EJECT dialog box, click the Yes button. 
Close the Media Center window.


----------



## Jelly Bean

How to run the Recovery Console.

Follow this procedure to run the Recovery Console in the Windows® 2000 Professional or XP operating system. 

Restart the computer. 
When prompted to select an operating system, use the arrow keys to select the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console. 
Press the ENTER key. 
Next to Windows Installation, type 1. 
Press the ENTER key. 
Type the Administrator password. 
NOTE: By default, the Administrator password is blank. 

Press the ENTER key. 
NOTE: If after pressing the ENTER key, an error message: The password is not valid. Please retype the password appears, download the latest service pack for Microsoft® Windows® 2000 or XP operating systems. 



Vista:

How to run the System Restore or Startup Repair feature when the operating system will not start.

The Windows Vista® operating system provides a recovery environment which can allow you to use the System Restore, Startup Repair, Command Prompt, Windows Memory Diagnostics or Complete PC Restore feature when the operating system will not boot.

IMPORTANT: This option is available on most VAIO® computers, but not all. If the Repair Your Computer option in not available in step 3, this procedure is not supported on your computer model. 

Turn off the computer. 
Turn on the computer and then at the VAIO screen, press the F8 key. 
In the Advanced Boot Options screen, verify Repair Your Computer is selected and then press the Enter key. 
In the System Recovery Options window, click the Next button. 
Next to User name: , click the down arrow , and then click to select an account with Administrator rights. 
Next to Password: , type the appropriate password for the account selected and then click the OK button. 
In the Choose a recovery tool window, click to select the appropriate option below: 
Startup Repair can automatically resolve certain issues that can prevent the operating system from starting. 
Windows Complete PC Restore will restore a previous backup of the computer created using the Windows Backup and Restore Center. 
Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool can determine if any problems being experienced are caused by issues with the computer's memory. 
Command Prompt can be used by advanced users and technical support personnel to perform troubleshooting on the hard drive or the operating system. 
VAIO Recovery Center will launch the VAIO Recovery Center application. 


F10 is also an option for recovery console,it depends on your make and model of Vaio.

Please post make and model number.


----------



## tony_g

Thanks for responding JB,
The computer does not seem to have the media recovery software installed.

It is a Sony Vaio Desktop, model PCV-7762

XP sp2


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi Tony and welcome to TSF.

Rather than go through the restore route you could always let us have a look and help.

Please start here and *follow the instructions.*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

If you have problems with any of the steps, simply move on to the next one and make a note of the problem in your reply.

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------



## Jelly Bean

Here is your desktop with help info.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=PCVRX850&LOC=3

Downloads:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCVRX850#div_pos_101

Does F8 or F10 give you recovery options when you restart and repeatedly tap one or the other?

Or you can follow Glads post.


----------



## tony_g

F8 brings up the menu.


----------



## tony_g

JB or Glaswegian
I must be a complete idiot. 

I cannot find anywhere how to launch the recovery disk wizard. Not under start>help and Support. When I select Vaio support central, I get a message saying 'cannot display this page'

Sony softwareupdates for PCV-RX850 won't load, tells me this is not my model and on the Sony site it tells me it cannot identify the model but the sticker on the back of the cpu says PCV-7762. When I enter this into the Sony site it tells me the model is the PCVXR850.

Is my only option the malware procedure from Glaswegian?

The redirects in ie or ff make the sytem nearly unusable. Thanks for your help, so far.


tony_g


----------



## Jelly Bean

Darn Sony.

You can download and save any software needed to run the malware clean up on another computer and use a disk,USB pen drive or a floppy disk to transfer it to the infected computer.


----------



## tony_g

This sux.

I guess this thread can be closed and I'll have to open a new one under malware removal as decribed by glaswegian.

Thanks for you time.

Tony_g


----------



## Jelly Bean

Never mind tony.

Hey need help with anything else please post I am sure we can help you out.

Good luck with the Security section.


----------

